# Mini Cooper S vs. RSX Type-S



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *Oh, that's an absurd statement. *


Why?

You are more interested in styling than anything else?


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

The RSX-S has gotten generally positive reviews, especially for th engine. However it seems the 200HP is really only online at the top of the rev range. But it has a 6-sp, so...

The MINI-S is outrageously fun, but it's a long wait to get one. Same performance deal as the RSX - need to keep the 4-banger cranked to get the most out of the engine. The engine is fairly smooth for a 4, but from what I've read the RSX is smoother. However, it's a looong wait for a Mini-S right now.

The VW VR6 engine is potent, and has lots of punch at just about all speeds. Doesn't quite have the top end performance of the BMW's, tho...The weakness of the VW's is handling...VW still has a long way to go in that dept.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I think either car would be good. I would choose the Mini because I like the looks and handles better

Check out insurance too, when I was looking for my current car I looked at the RSX and the insurance was the highest among all cars I looked at (3er, A4, Jetta, WRX...)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Why?
> 
> You are more interested in styling than anything else?
> 
> ...


You know that's all I'm about... 

There's ugly and then there's UGLY.

The Z4 is Aztek ugly.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

geomax said:


> *
> The MINI-S is outrageously fun, but it's a long wait to get one. Same performance deal as the RSX - need to keep the 4-banger cranked to get the most out of the engine. The engine is fairly smooth for a 4, but from what I've read the RSX is smoother. However, it's a looong wait for a Mini-S right now.
> 
> *


It's really not if you look around and are willing to look out of your area.

3 months tops for ordering an MCS to your exact specs


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *You know that's all I'm about...
> 
> *


I'm glad that you can admit it 

It's ok, I wouldn't buy a Mini because of the looks either.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

@RChoudry

Before it gets foggy here  , go and try to find a Mini S for a test drive. Then you'll know which one you'd get.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Obiously, you are interested more in image then? *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Nicely done, Nate! Talk about catching him in his own trap :thumbup:

:lmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Nicely done, Nate! Talk about getting caught in your own trap :thumbup:
> 
> :lmao: *


Um, Nate was joking.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *Um, Nate was joking. *


Joking or not, funny to see one get tripped up with their own words.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *Joking or not, funny to see one get tripped up with their own words.  *




Funny how you can't admit that you jumped the gun and that Nate was only giving me some friendly ribbing. The stickpoke smiley should confirm that for you.

So, you think the Z4 is attractive?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Funny how you can't admit that you jumped the gun and that Nate was only giving me some friendly ribbing. The stickpoke smiley should confirm that for you.
> 
> So, you think the Z4 is attractive? *


1. Friendly ribbing still pointed out your inconsistency.

2. Yes, I love the look of the new Z4. Wife does too, as we saw one last night (first time for her).

If I dare, let me predict your response to #2:

beg/

"You like the Z4? Figures." 

/end


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *:dunno:
> 
> $22,000 is too much? *


Given that you can get an RSX or a VW GTI for about the same price, yes IMO. That was the point of my long post-- all things considered I'd have trouble justifying 22k on a MINI when I could get an RSX for the same price and get a better engine, better shifter, more space, better reliability, better quality interior, etc.. As much as I like the styling, its not quite enough to let me forgive the other shortfalls when other cars in the price range don't have those shortfalls. OTOH, I know that many people just fall in love w/ the MINI and it could be driven by a TORO lawn mower engine for all they care.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I vote RSX Type-S especially since you have owned intergras. The RSX interior is a big upgrade from the integra, doesnt feel like a civic as much. Also I think the 200hp engine has got a bit more torque, also for a honda Manual transmission is one of the best in the industry too.

Mini is cool but too impratical for me. Not sure what your requirements are though.

my 2 cents
Jeff


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

The Mini is undoubtedly more fun to drive. The RSX is more practical, but I've got to agree with robg here: The GTI is a *much* better buy than the RSX. It's even more practical than the RSX, and if you go with the (IMHO, superior) 1.8T engine and forgo leather, it's substantially cheaper. We got our GTI for 18 and change, IIRC--the RSX costs thousands more. Plus, VWs have very good resale value for a mass market car; not sure if it's better than Acura, but I doubt it's worse. That translates into lower leasing costs.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

isn't the rsx one of the best fwd cars you can get. i still remember watching those races on tv, once it starts raining, the integras would just whoop @ss while the rwd cars (nissan 240's, 3ers)would take things more easily and some would spin out. 

the performance of the mcs may be awesome but it still looks like an overly retro girlie car. 

as for resale, i would tend to think that the rsx would have better resale. i used to have a g2 integra which i've had for 10years. my sister totalled it and insurance gave back more than $8KCAD. i got it for $16KCAD. averaging the diff over 10 years, the depreciation per year was $800CAD. not bad. there's not many cars excluding collectables that can beat that IMO.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I would go for the RSX though I haven't driven the Mini to really give my opinion on it.

I have a thing for Honda/Acura's, I think they make excellent driver's car's. The RSX has excellent steering, an incredible gearbox, a beautiful engine and handles extremely well. You really can't go wrong with one plus the price is pretty low for all that performance.

TD 

- please don't tell me you had an accident with your M3 . . . . I am hoping from your sig that the rental is only because your car is in for some type of mechanical reason . . .


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> TD
> 
> - please don't tell me you had an accident with your M3 . . . . I am hoping from your sig that the rental is only because your car is in for some type of mechanical reason . . . *


See link- http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15838


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Before I got my 99 323i convertible I was weeks away from buying an RSX-S. The S is important though and I wouldn't waste any time on a regular RSX. Performance is peaky on anything in this price range.

The Mini will turn more heads as it is more unique of a car, but I like the Acura reliability (not saying mini won't be) and lines better. Insurance will most likely be higher in the RSX, but comparable. As more teens will be interested in the Acura and less in the Mini, there will be more wrecks in the RSX, therefore higher insurance for that car in general.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *See link- http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15838 *


uurrggghh . . . that sucks, sorry to hear (or should I see read) about it.

Some people just have no respect for other people's property . . . good to hear you got it resolved without having to pay a penny for it though the price of frusteration was probably enough.


----------

